# Just Thought I'd Share With You!!



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now there is nice display of a career.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Well said Hooch!!


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

What an exciting picture. There's hope for all of us. But remember...Blue, Red, Yellow or even a green qualifying ribbon...You and your teammate worked together to show your best. Sure, it's not always the best, but it's playing the game that bonds you to your dog.

And qualifying among a large entry of dogs IS an accomplishment, so never get discouraged!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

WOW! That's a LOT of HIT/HC ribbons! That must be what Louise Meredith's house looks like, too!

My dog always comes home HIT in my heart -- and that's what really matters!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WOW that is alot of ribbons and love the picture to showcase them.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes, very well said Stephanie and Goldendogx2!! 

I have to ask a stupid question...who is Louise Meredith? I think I'll Google her...sounds interesting to me!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Louise Fox Meredith and Twister... the NOI Winner from, I think, 2003 and I believe they were runner up in 2004. She lives here in the Los Angeles area.


----------



## Rusty&Lady'sMommy (Feb 28, 2007)

That's amazing. I hope I can earn alot of ribbons like that someday!


----------

